#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2)

## ali

Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2) 


 
 
Excellent reference source for drilling engineering, 

This book provides a very detailed reference source for most aspects of drilling engineering. It covers everything from bit design to hydraulics to derived burst, collapse and tension equations for casing design. Diagrams and pictures are well presented and helpful in explaining some of the subject matter. The only thing that is lacking is a chapter on drilling optimization.

Link 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

rar pass 

Pass= TOTQNMEMBERS




Link 2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2)

----------


## aliali

thanks alot

----------


## Mohamed

Thank You

----------


## say2gun

thanks

----------


## geiziry

Thank You

----------


## TFattah

Thank You

----------


## ibidabo

Thank You

----------


## marijan1206

thnakx

----------


## sesshoumaro

thanks

----------


## sesshoumaro

thank you

----------


## kemo26

thanks alot

----------

Thank You

----------


## noman

Thank You

See More: Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2)

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## elsharm

thank you brother

----------


## eng mohammed salah

thankss for your efforts

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## johnbender3581

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## imran ejaz

> Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2) 
> 
>  
> Excellent reference source for drilling engineering, 
> 
> This book provides a very detailed reference source for most aspects of drilling engineering. It covers everything from bit design to hydraulics to derived burst, collapse and tension equations for casing design. Diagrams and pictures are well presented and helpful in explaining some of the subject matter. The only thing that is lacking is a chapter on drilling optimization.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> ...



please send me the password of applied drilling engineering book vol. 2. i shall be thankful to you.

----------


## imran ejaz

thank you.

----------


## Mohamed

> please send me the password of applied drilling engineering book vol. 2. i shall be thankful to you.



Pass= TOTQNMEMBERS

----------


## ahmed abou zena

thanks alot

----------


## shasshi.v85@gmail.com

thank u my friend

See More: Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2)

----------


## mahmoud ali

Thank You

----------


## saadi

thanx...the best book for any student

----------


## TheDreadLord

Thanks! I'm from brasil and this book help me a lot in the drilling course.

----------


## roystuart

Thanks very much!
It's just what  I need.

----------


## medori

Thank You

----------


## footprints

Thank you very much!

----------


## MickHincapie

Does somebody knows where I can get the solution manual for this book?
Thanks you

----------


## sThesis

This book very good and very useful but i want to ask who have the solution for the problem for each chapter of this book,thx a lot.

----------


## youssef09

tanks

----------


## howareyougert

Thank you

----------


## papaz

please i need your help. I need a link or book for power calculation for hoisting system, power system and circulating system of a drilling rig. Governing equations for these subsystem will be appreciated..

Thank you

----------


## sisvan

Salam,



I have downloaded the file and try to open the file with the given password but I get error message saying that it is invalid password.Please help me to open the file.Please.Thank you very much in advance.See More: Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2)

----------


## aa445544

thanks

----------


## kingupc

thanks

----------


## oxygen21

Hi,
Can someone share this file again. Both links are dead and I really want to download.

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## remondxu@hotmail.com

The link was expired. Is there anyone could send to me again. Thank you so much! 
Email: remondxu@gmail.com

----------


## joseluismondragon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

